
MARS: Replicating Petabytes Over Long Distances [pdf] - BuuQu9hu
https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmZdGfVQvmdKvuj1gJzmdKAifecSw5WQugA9CiGRmuRhqi/docu/MARS_GUUG2016.pdf
======
aberoham
MARS looks sweet for the use case where nearby locality of a replica isn't
plausible ala DRBD.

The documentation is also top notch.

Fascinating that sleeper projects such as this one are out there continually
improving in spite of not appearing to have much traction outside of their
initial sponsor.

If only MARS was a drop-in persistent storage option for Docker and
Kubernetes..

------
ColanR
Please don't link directly to the pdf. It's being treated as a download. :)

~~~
lgierth
No problem:
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmZdGfVQvmdKvuj1gJzmdKAifecSw5WQugA9CiG...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmZdGfVQvmdKvuj1gJzmdKAifecSw5WQugA9CiGRmuRhqi/docu/MARS_GUUG2016.pdf)

~~~
dang
Url changed to that from
[https://github.com/schoebel/mars/raw/master/docu/MARS_GUUG20...](https://github.com/schoebel/mars/raw/master/docu/MARS_GUUG2016.pdf).

------
senorsmile
Is there any gain to use this over say ZFS with a script like zxfer* taking
snapshots on a schedule and shipping the diffs to a second, third etc. box?

* [https://github.com/redox-os/redox](https://github.com/redox-os/redox)

